
Confessions of a voter fraud: I was a master at fixing mail-in ballots - db48x
https://nypost.com/2020/08/29/political-insider-explains-voter-fraud-with-mail-in-ballots/
======
burfog
Plugging the holes, even if you don't believe they are being exploited, is
essential to restoring bipartisan trust in our elections.

The actual methods are quite ingenious and worthy of HN discussion. We really
don't have anything in place to secure our elections or even determine how bad
the fraud actually is.

